
Why MakerBot and 3D Systems Are Losing the Desktop 3D Market - tacon
http://fortune.com/2015/11/27/why-makerbot-and-3d-systems-are-losing-the-desktop-3d-market/
======
msie
Why does it seem like some patents expire while others don't?

